

Why I'll never use Coffeescript - alkwi
http://mechanicalbee.com/2011/why-ill-never-use-coffeescript.html

======
gerggerg
from the post: _The problem here is that CoffeeScript fails at it’s
fundamental purpose as an abstraction:_

from the coffeescript site: _The golden rule of CoffeeScript is: "It's just
JavaScript"._

it's not an abstraction. it's a tool for writing better, more consistent
javascript.

~~~
dustbyrn
Well, marketing propaganda aside, CoffeeScript is not JavaScript. It doesn't
run in any JavaScript interpreter. Is it, in fact, an abstraction by every
definition of the word. All programming languages are abstractions, and this
particular abstraction compiles into JavaScript making it a DIRECT abstraction
of JavaScript.

~~~
gerggerg
You're right. I think I meant more that it shouldn't be treated strictly as an
abstraction but as a tool.

If you use it as a set it and forget it solution you're doing it wrong.

